# New Poison Pics



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are some new pics of my poisons, with a few new additions. First, an assortment of Vapo-Cresolenes in clear, aqua and cobalt. Thanks to Rick for hooking me up with the cobalts. The clears are ABM, aquas and cobalts all BIM. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

The second shelf. Anything and everything poisons. Some better ones in the front include KR-39 External Use, KC-137 Zirasoap and KR-90 Ricin (more on that one later).


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice glass Jim,very nice indeed.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Top shelf! KI-1 and KI-2 irregular hexagons, boxed and labeled KR-51 External Use (bottle is hidden in box) and a stoppered lattice for Rick.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, Rick. Check out this little sweetie- KR-90 The Rob't Nesbitt Ricin Co. Phila PA. A neat little green poison, something that is not often seen in US types.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Last one for now. This is the KR-51 out of the box. Still full of century-old larkspur lotion. Not a really exciting bottle, but very tough to find and cool in its own way. The narrow sides are embossed FOR EXTERNAL USE ONLY. Thanks for checking them out. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 9, 2006)

Awsome,the label nyal with side emboss is pretty hard to aquire. Sweet...


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 9, 2006)

How long has it taken you to put this nice grouping together?


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Very tough bottles. There is also a flat lip variant of the same bottle. I have seen the bottles alone go for $50-60 with no label. The one I have is 6 1/2", which is an unlisted size in my book. I paid $17 for it last year! ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Zane, I have been concentrating on poisons now for about a year and a half. Lots of buying, trading and selling other bottles. It has been a very rewarding challenge. Still lots of them that I want and don't have []. ~Jim


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 9, 2006)

looks to me like you've done in a little over a year what some collectors haven't in a lifetime. That's impressive.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2006)

Great collection of bottles for nasties Jim. That Ricin is some bad stuff but it came in a beautiful bottle. 

 I know where ther is a dump that should have plenty of the Lewis Bear poisons in it. Mine came out of part of this dump. I got there late but I saw 3 whole ones. If I ever convince the owner to let me dig the rest of it I will make you a good deal on one.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Zane- Thanks, bud. I'm gonna keep at it. I have one that I will be getting in the near future that will be the centerpiece when I get it. Gotta keep it a surprise for now, but it will be on here as soon as I have it.

  Cap- Thanks, you're the man! The Lewis Bear is a good poison. I have never even seen one personally, but know of a few that exist. They are often damaged due to the thin glass []. The cobalt skulls are the same way, dug usually means damaged. But then, I sometimes dig 100-year-old light bulbs that come out perfect! ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, that light bulb thingy is kinda creepy at times. Dug a large area a few years back with 6 other diggers and we dug up hundreds of different light bulbs. They were mixed with alot of late 1800s sodas and beers. Never figured that one out.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 9, 2006)

This forum has been polluted with poisons lately. [fun to say]

 Very nice for a 'new' collection Jim. Thanks for sharing.

 Guess I should get a pic up of my lil' poison cabinet soon.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, Meech. It's cool, I don't know any other place that I can knowingly pollute with arsenic, mercury, ricin, etc. and not get into any trouble [].

  I would love to see your poisons when you get a chance to put some pics up. ~Jim


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 10, 2006)

Jim -
 Don't get too excited. Mine are all common and few. Probably like the new one I just bought and showed you. You know he put another one on right after I paid him. [] Guess they aren't that scarce and there's no tellin' how many he has. Go to his auctions and you can own one too and for the same price. He claims that they are 'unused'.


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Meech, The poison you just got is nice, even if the guy has a few of 'em! Still not a bad deal. I don't have any of the German or Italian skull and bones bottles yet. I'm sure I'll pick one up one of these days. They rarely seem to sell for less than 20 bucks, and some people ask a lot more for the bigger ones. There are some different ones on antiquebottletrader.com now. There are dozens of size, color and embossing varieties on these bottles. I wish I had the right books to tell which varieties are the good ones. My American poison resources are awesome, but I have almost nothing in foreign. Gotta buy the Kuhn books! ~Jim


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Jim - I got it yesterday and it's very clean. I kinda like it, but I'm into earlier glass. It's so big and machine made. [] I'd snag another if I knew it would do well if selling it at a show or other. One listed in poisons on eBay, in the last thirty days, went for the same price though. 

 I went to antiquebottletrader.com when researching it. It is one of the few that sold on that page. I wrote to them and asked if he remembered what his sold for then and haven't got a reply and doubt I will. I think they are 'left coasters'...west. 

 I need the Kuhn books too and many others. Doesn't everybody? []


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 11, 2006)

My wee little display of poisons. I need some green ones, huh? Oh well, it's a start, but nothing I concentrate on. Half are bought and the other half dug.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice, Meech. I just dug one of the little hexagonal Sharp and Dohmes today. ~Jim


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------

